#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Request ASCE 7-2016

## alexanderchacin

Hello there



Anybody could share ASCE 7-2016?

RegardsSee More: Request ASCE 7-2016

----------


## Marty Thompson

Where do you find reference to a 2016 of ASCE 7?
The latest on their site that I find is 2010

----------


## alexanderchacin

Here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

But you are right* 2010 version is still current

Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

available in early 2017

----------


## lywu2

Need also

----------


## Mechen

ASCE 7-10 Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other Structures & An Illustrated Guide
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## lywu2

Waiting for ASCE 7-16

----------


## Marty Thompson

Ha Ha* it is not published yet

----------


## selmagis

Info about**:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pramudiyanto

is it available already?

----------


## Johny V.

> ASCE 7-10 Minimum Design Loads for Buildings and Other Structures & An Illustrated Guide
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



LINK DOWN* could you please re-upload

----------


## pramudiyanto

hello...
try to use this link for ASCE 7-16


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7-16.rar.htmlSee More: Request ASCE 7-2016

----------


## alexanderchacin

> hello...
> try to use this link for ASCE 7-16
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 7-16.rar.html



Many many thanks

----------


## lordgalactus

Thank you very much.

----------


## meet786

thanks 
pramudiyanto

----------


## meet786

thanks 
pramudiyanto

----------


## CARLOS1712

can some one upload  ASCE MOP 136 Concrete Foundations for Turbine Generators .

THANKS ADVANCE

----------


## selmagis

> can some one upload  ASCE MOP 136 Concrete Foundations for Turbine Generators .
> 
> THANKS ADVANCE



It's in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## CARLOS1712

Tnhaks  selmagis very much

----------


## mnoses

Thank You Very Much!

----------


## ongzix

thank you very much

----------


## stefano_85

The link doesn't work. Could you please re-upload?

----------


## stressed

Please re-upload ASCE 7-16

----------


## zubair267

> Please re-upload ASCE 7-16



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Request ASCE 7-2016

----------


## OrangeHead

Thank you!!!

----------

